# Back To The Basics-RED/CLEARS! Bike Mirrors and other updates..



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

I decided to go back to my RED/CLEARS I found a local Maxima owner and we traded my Altezzas even for his stock tails. Plus my Altezzas started getting condensation in them.... 










I also finished my Carbon Fiber Yamaha R1 Street Bike mirrors. 









And my Yamaha Street bike gas cap molded to my gas door.
Details here..
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/24211/2

more updates I have the South West AutoWorks Billet Battery tie-down not installed yet..I'm waiting for my chromed parts to get back from the thebigsadler I sent these to him for chroming..
http://www.nissanx.net/gall/Pics-Mods/DSCF2260
along w/my fstb brackets and bolts

I'm also waiting on my Evolution Auto-Design Chrome engine dress up kit...
I put on a chrome radiator hose also.....and I cleaned up my engine bay up some..
http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/12/web/24000-24999/24211_351_full.jpg


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice... the red/clears definitely look much better


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

like the red/clears, not fellin the mirrors


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah the tail lights are awesome, mirrors are kinda small... But I love your Max. tho it looks like it could use bigger wheels or bigger drop (I dunno tho) nicejob.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Much better tails.
The mirror idea is cool. Its actually somewhat original.
Got a writeup on how to do it?

Seth


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Much better tails.
> The mirror idea is cool. Its actually somewhat original.
> Got a writeup on how to do it?
> 
> Seth *



thanks man..


no write up on the mirros but you can the process here..I used factory brackets from a junkyard and had them molded smooth then drilled hole in them for mounting..


http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/24211/2


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to figure out what you did form the pics.
How did you get the mirror to attach to the junk yard puece. It looks like you have some sort of plate between the mirror and the junk yard sail panel.
Did you use a nut to hold the mirror to that plate?

Seth


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *I'm trying to figure out what you did form the pics.
> How did you get the mirror to attach to the junk yard puece. It looks like you have some sort of plate between the mirror and the junk yard sail panel.
> Did you use a nut to hold the mirror to that plate?
> 
> Seth *


the mirror brackets were filledi n w/bondo...I drilled a hole and the mirors are mounted on the bracket it has it's own screw...


----------

